# Can Water Lettuce roots melt?



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

Just put in some Water lettuce in my Walstad tank and noticed the long root hairs are sloughing off. Just curious if it was part of the melting process with some new plants.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes. Water lettuce likes really bright light--full sun outdoors! It will survive under aquarium lighting, but the plants will shrink, decreasing in size dramatically. In the process, they shed roots.

Please be aware that this species is extremely invasive in warm climates and is illegal in many states.


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

I should have taken your advice and got frog bit, but the fish store didnt have any.


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

If it makes you feel better, I just put frogbit into my new tank and it is also sloughing off its root (literally melting off) and in the process, has clouded the water in my new tank substantially. Luckily, no livestock in the tank yet, but frogbit also does the sloughing of the roots as well!


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

The two plants are very comparable. Personally I like the water lettuce more. The roots don't hang as low, and once established aren't as fragile. It's a shame it's illegal in TX. :/

Give it some time to adapt. It's listed as an invasive weed for a reason. It doesn't die. It's VERY adaptable and real hard to kill. Once the water lettuce gets used to your water you can decide if you like it. With ample light, it gets quite large and is very attractive.


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Dwarf water lettuce seems more fragile to me. I used Algea Fix to control algea on my tank and all the DWL roots are melted off...but frogbits are still doing well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinsam (Jan 4, 2015)

I've got water lettuce in my aquarium also. It's only been there two weeks and I already trimmed of a lot of runners and there growing very quick


----------

